# Cloth diapers and front load HE LG washer



## gina8177

Not sure if this has been asked before, but I was wondering what cycles you find work well with a front load HE LG washer.

I was thinking the cotton setting (hot/cold temp, high spin, normal soil level) with the prewash, extra rinse and water plus option (and maybe the stain option). 

I've heard that the sanitary setting is too hot. 

I've also heard using the permanent press cycle is good as it uses more water. 

Do you think it's worth doing a quick wash on cold first?

Thanks!


----------



## littlestar

you'll find in the uk that nearly all washers are front loading :)

i always to a rinse cycle first but this is for runny poos, probably won't bother when they have more form. a 60 cycle is the normal max temp for most nappies, though traditional nappies like terry squares, prefolds and others like motherease can be washed higher.
if i need to sanitise though i just add napisan to a 60 wash.


----------



## JayleighAnn

We wash at 60degrees, no prewash or extra rinse unless I'm strip washing x


----------



## anothersquish

Im not sure about your particular model but I have a "superwash" programme that is 60 degrees, it does prewash (rinse as I dont put anything in!) wash, rinse spin. Its an automatic 'heavy soiled' setting and uses the full amount of water instead of using its 'intelligent' system to match water to the load. I find that gets them all clean no problems.


----------



## princessellie

i do rinse, 60 wash, rinse

half amount of powder required for heavy soil and soft water

x


----------



## sun

I do a cold quick wash (our washer doesn't have a prewash setting), then a hot wash with 1 tsp of Nellies laundry soda and cold rinse.

Works great! But the secret to getting diapers smelling clean and fresh and getting stains out is line drying! :)


----------



## princessellie

when i line dry they come in stinking :wacko:

x


----------



## sun

Really?? I just started being able to hang them out since the weather has been so nice, and they smelled super-fresh for the first time since I got them! (not that they were really stinky before) Also the lingering stains came right out! 

It was really hot/sunny/windy though so they dried fast. I do notice that sometimes if they dry too slow they get kind of skunky... (I tried to line dry them indoors and it didn't work at all)


----------



## gina8177

Thanks everyone!


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh that might be it, weve had nothing even similar to sun lately :wacko:

x


----------

